# Manuel Rui Costa



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2013)

Manuel Rui Costa soprannominato O Maestro, il portoghese numero 10 del Milan che con le sue magie fece innamorare la tifoseria milanista per circa 6 anni. Lui era il trequartista perfetto, il numero 10 per eccellenza. Dotato di una visione di gioco, dribbling e passaggi precisi come un orologio svizzero.

Rui Costa nasce il 29 marzo del 72 a Lisbona, viene scoperto dal grande Eusebio ed a 9 anni entra nelle giovanili del Benfica, il club, che insieme al Porto, è il più importante del Portogallo. 


Nel 1994 passa alla Fiorentina per 11 miliardi delle vecchie lire, nel 1996 vinse con i Viola la coppa Italia e la supercoppa italiana. Con Gabriel Batistuta formarono una della coppie più belle e spettacolare in quel periodo. Portando la Fioretina addirittura in Champions League.

Nel 2001 passa al Milan per una cifra di circa 85 miliardi di lire. Nel Milan vinse praticamente tutto. Campionato, coppa, Champions league, supercoppa europea , supercoppa italia. Giocò titolare per 3 stagione, non segnò molto ma fece quasi settanta assist. Durante la partita contro il Deportivo La Coruna, nella stagione 2002/03 in Champions League, fece addirittura 4 assist in una sola partita. Record che nessuno ha saputo eguagliare per anni, ed è stato recentemente pareggiato da Ibrahimovic. Suo anche l'assist dell' 1-0 di testa di Shevchenko contro il Porto nel 2004 nella supercoppa europpea.

Nel 2006 chiude la sua carriera al Milan e decide di non rinnovare e tornare al Benfica, il club che lo ha lanciato. E nel maggio del 2008 attacca le scarpe al chiodo.

Oggi Rui Costa è DS del Benfica.

A livello di nazionale, con la Maglia portoghese arrivò secondo all'Europeo disputato proprio in Portogallo contro la Grecia, persa per 1-0 in finale. E nel 2006 il sorprendente mondiale fatto in Germania, il Portogallo chiuse la manifestazione quarti.

Video da YouTube


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Comunque il nome completo è Manuel Rui Jorge Costa....


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Come mi manca uno così 

Mi ricordo un suo dribbling spettacolare fatto in champions league, una veronica sul pallone per superare l'avversario


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2013)

Ora abbiamo Boateng numero 10  mi vien male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

giocatore intelligentissimo, purtroppo l'ho visto pochissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2013)

Giocatore pazzesco

Classe dentro e fuori dal campo. Una visione di gioco e piede quasi unici

E a dimostrazione della sua grandezza come uomo, anche gli ultimi anni in cui giocava meno non ha mai detto una parole. Stupendo, fantastico


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2013)

Giocatore che ho amato alla follia, e che rimpiango tuttoggi.
Ha dato un grande contributo ai successi di quel Milan sia da protagonista, sia quando ha avuto l'umiltà di riconoscere che il suo ruolo nella squadra era cambiato e di comportarsi da professionista e da uomo vero, mettendo il bene della squadra sopra quello personale.
Forse nel complesso ha dato anche qualcosa in meno rispetto a quanto ci si aspettava al momento del suo acquisto (anche se le cifre relative agli assist sono straordinarie), ma nonostante questo è stato uno dei giocatori più amati degli ultimi anni. E tutto ciò non fa che rendere onore all'uomo e al giocatore che era....


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Aprile 2013)

Mamma Rui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo per lui arrivò un certo Kakà ma oggi sarebbe per distacco il calciatore con più classe in serie A.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> giocatore intelligentissimo, purtroppo l'ho visto pochissimo


Mi vien male a pensare che l'abbiam fatto fuori tra i trequartisti


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Eleganza e classe del campione.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Aprile 2013)

Immenso Rui, grande uomo ancora prima che grande fuoriclasse.
Al Milan in realtà non abbiamo neanche visto il Rui Costa al suo apogeo (quello in viola che segnava spesso) se non in diversi sprazzi, ma è bastata la sua vena di grandioso assist-man del 2003 per farmelo amare alla follia.
Senza di lui quella coppa sarebbe finita a Torino.
Grazie Manuel per sempre


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Grande campione e grande uomo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Grande fuoriclasse e grandissimo uomo, non posso che ricordarlo con affetto uno come Rui. Non avrà segnato molto da noi, ma ha fatto segnare tantissimo.

L'assist di 50 metri a Sheva in Milan-Real è roba da insegnare ai bambini per precisione e visione di gioco.


E pensare che adesso il numero 10 ce l'ha Boateng...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi vien male a pensare che l'abbiam fatto fuori tra i trequartisti



no vabbè per me quei mostri erano superiore a Rui


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora abbiamo Boateng numero 10  mi vien male



Da vomitare ogni volta che "Prinz" indossa quella sacra maglia


----------



## runner (20 Aprile 2013)

l' inchino dopo il suo primo gol ufficiale con la nostra Maglia......un momento unico nella nostra storia!!


----------



## rossovero (20 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Giocatore pazzesco
> 
> Classe dentro e fuori dal campo. Una visione di gioco e piede quasi unici
> 
> E a dimostrazione della sua grandezza come uomo, anche gli ultimi anni in cui giocava meno non ha mai detto una parole. Stupendo, fantastico



Perfetto. Grande Rui, l´assist a Sheva contro il Real e quello a Inzaghi in un derby ce li ho ancora negli occhi...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (21 Aprile 2013)

grandissimo, peccato non abbia espresso il massimo in maglia rossonera
avrei voluto qualche gol in più
l'ho visto a San Siro e avevo anche la sua maglia


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo uomo,sublime calciatore,tecnica e stile,anche se forse non è stato un fuoriclasse.Ovviamente nel calcio moderno sarebbe di ben altre categoria rispetto al 99% dei numeri 10.


----------



## Prinz (23 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da vomitare ogni volta che "Prinz" indossa quella sacra maglia



Ma magari 

Il Musagete


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Campione con la C maiuscola,classe pura e professionalità ai massimi livelli.
Orgoglioso di aver visto dal vivo il suo gol contro il Brescia


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo uomo,sublime calciatore,tecnica e stile,anche se forse non è stato un fuoriclasse.Ovviamente nel calcio moderno sarebbe di ben altre categoria rispetto al 99% dei numeri 10.



Me no dai, quando era a Firenze lo era eccome, magari non sempre determinante nel momento chiave, anche un po' discontinuo, ma i numeri li aveva a mio avviso.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Me no dai, quando era a Firenze lo era eccome, magari non sempre determinante nel momento chiave, anche un po' discontinuo, ma i numeri li aveva a mio avviso.



I fuoriclasse sono altri,quelli che vincono le partite da soli o reggono difensivamente una squadra intera(Nesta).Rui è stato un grande,ma non credo fuoriclasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2013)

Un grande, ma anche secondo me gli è sempre mancato qualcosa, quando teneva palla due ore spesso mi incazzavo, al di là di tutto s'è sempre fatto voler bene, grande persona, altro che Seedorf e Gattuso, quando ha smesso di essere utile se n'è andato, non è restato a ciucciare stipendi su stipendi.

Nell'anno della Champions con la Juve fu maestoso.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Agosto 2013)

Rui Costa è stato secondo me un fuoriclasse asssoluto alla Fiorentina. E senzo dubbio uno dei migliori giocatori degli anni 90'. Ma dobbiamo essere obiettivi, Rui Costa è stato il più grande disappunto della storia del Milan. Sopratutto per quanto l'abbiamo pagato. Il suo rendimento è stato chiaramente sotto le aspettative. Peccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Rui Costa è stato secondo me un fuoriclasse asssoluto alla Fiorentina. E senzo dubbio uno dei migliori giocatori degli anni 90'. Ma dobbiamo essere obiettivi, Rui Costa è stato il più grande disappunto della storia del Milan. Sopratutto per quanto l'abbiamo pagato. Il suo rendimento è stato chiaramente sotto le aspettative. Peccato.



Beh no, abbiamo vinto una CL grazie anche a lui eh


----------



## 2515 (11 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Rui Costa è stato secondo me un fuoriclasse asssoluto alla Fiorentina. E senzo dubbio uno dei migliori giocatori degli anni 90'. Ma dobbiamo essere obiettivi, Rui Costa è stato il più grande disappunto della storia del Milan. Sopratutto per quanto l'abbiamo pagato. Il suo rendimento è stato chiaramente sotto le aspettative. Peccato.



sotto il punto di vista realizzativo sicuro, ma sugli assist è stato fenomenale. Ci sono ben altri disappunti prezzo/rendimento nella storia rossonera.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Oggigiorno quasi nessun tifoso al Milan vorrebbe un giocatore cosi, un trequartista dev'esser veloce sennò non vale nulla. 

Cit giovanissimi tifosi


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2013)

Un po' sotto le aspettative comunque andò, anche se tanto gli basta per valere 3 Deco ad esempio.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Ci si aspettava qualcosa in più si, sopratutto in zona gol. Ma più che altro irritava tanta gente per la sua lentezza, ma gli bastava una giocata per farti vincere la partita.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci si aspettava qualcosa in più si, sopratutto in zona gol. Ma più che altro irritava tanta gente per la sua lentezza, ma gli bastava una giocata per farti vincere la partita.



quando zidane e andato al real... e noi abbiamo preso rui costa sembrava che avessimo fatto un affarone... rui costa costava la meta... e segnava il doppio del francese.

poi comunque ti metteva davanti al portiere tranquillamente almeno un paio di volte ogni partita.
giocatore di una classe immensa.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Beh sfondi una porta aperta con me, lo adoravo.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Agosto 2013)

Rui Costa? Uno di quelli che più mi mancano.


----------



## bmb (12 Agosto 2013)

Pensate che 8 anni fa era costretto a fare panchina


----------



## Gollume (12 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Rui Costa è stato secondo me un fuoriclasse asssoluto alla Fiorentina. E senzo dubbio uno dei migliori giocatori degli anni 90'. Ma dobbiamo essere obiettivi, Rui Costa è stato il più grande disappunto della storia del Milan. Sopratutto per quanto l'abbiamo pagato. Il suo rendimento è stato chiaramente sotto le aspettative. Peccato.



Disappunto? Ha fatto 80 assist.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Agosto 2013)

giocatore sublime e professionista esemplare.La sua sfortuna è stata quella di essere praticamente coetaneo di zidane(oggettivamente il miglior trequartista dell'epoca),la cui presenza lo ha oscurato non poco,soprattutto in ambito internazionale.Al milan fece comunque molto bene:85 assist sono tanta roba per un giocatore che,dopo le prime tre stagioni in rossonero,non era neppure un titolare fisso.Il vero rammarico è che abbia segnato davvero poco(solo 11 reti),mentre nella fiorentina segnava con piu' frequenza


----------



## pennyhill (15 Agosto 2013)

Rui Costa grandissimo protagonista della prima Champions (soprattutto nei gironi a dire il vero) offrì un grande contributo anche dopo, ma che sia calato ad un certo punto (anche per questioni anagrafiche) è vero. Non a caso si ritirò dalla nazionale dopo gli europei del 2004, perché era diventato una riserva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Pensate che 8 anni fa era costretto a fare panchina


Ad un certo punto ci siamo ritrovati Rui Costa, Rivaldo e Kakà sulla trequarti... adesso abbiamo Boateng e Saponara.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto ci siamo ritrovati Rui Costa, Rivaldo e Kakà sulla trequarti... adesso abbiamo Boateng e Saponara.


Incredibile...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

Dato che siamo in tema propongo questo video... e ne approfitto per chiedere il titolo della prima canzone


----------



## tequilad (16 Agosto 2013)

Il mio amore calcistico


----------



## Graxx (17 Agosto 2013)

85 assists vincenti??? mamma mia....quello a pippo nel derby...sublime...


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che siamo in tema propongo questo video... e ne approfitto per chiedere il titolo della prima canzone


Provate a guardare questo video con i sottotitoli attivi, schiatterete dalle risate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Nessuno mi sa dire quale sia la prima canzone?  [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] aiutami tu 



tequilad ha scritto:


> Il mio amore calcistico


Il tuo calciatore ideale: sobrio, elegante, tecnico 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Provate a guardare questo video con i sottotitoli attivi, schiatterete dalle risate


No vabbè, muoio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Provate a guardare questo video con i sottotitoli attivi, schiatterete dalle risate



nelle telecronache da il meglio 
la ricotta golden, i primi punti neri possono entrare in area di rigore, tomassone, lady agaga farà la gara a partire dalla carreggiata, oppure quando parte la musica bunga bunga bunga


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Agosto 2013)

La canzone è di Jack Warner - Waves.


----------



## 2515 (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che siamo in tema propongo questo video... e ne approfitto per chiedere il titolo della prima canzone



il gol a 8:50 è qualcosa che ancora non riesco a spiegarmi, come fai a colpire la palla in quel modo e a farla andare con quella velocità e con quel giro all'incrocio??? Semplicemente straordinario, poi i suoi assist.. Mostruoso. E adesso mi tocca vedermi la 10 sulle spalle di boateng..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> La canzone è di Jack Warner - Waves.


La prima?


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Come mi manca


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La prima?


Yessa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Yessa


Maledizione, non c'è da nessuna parte, bisogna acquistarla su amazon


----------



## rossovero (23 Agosto 2013)

Ecco il mio nuovo avatar, o grande Rui Manuel Cesar Costa, è dedicato a te. 
So che prima avevo Traorè e che questo salto è stato azzardato, ma la sua facciona mi faceva ridere. Perdonami quindi, ora che torno sulla retta via della qualità calcistica


----------



## 2515 (11 Novembre 2013)

io andrei a prenderlo a piedi pur di averlo al posto di galliani, questo prende giovani di gran talento spendendo una miseria e se poi li vende, perché purtroppo gestisce il benfica, lo fa a cifre colossali.


----------



## rossovero (11 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io andrei a prenderlo a piedi pur di averlo al posto di galliani, questo prende giovani di gran talento spendendo una miseria e se poi li vende, perché purtroppo gestisce il benfica, lo fa a cifre colossali.



E oltretutto è un signore


----------



## 2515 (11 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> E oltretutto è un signore



mentalità vincente, capisce di giovani e di calcio, è uno che quando parla non puoi ignorarlo. Lui, Maldini, Albertini, Boban... Tutta gente che vorrei al Milan, perché, come disse al Pacino in Scarface, hanno le balls.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io andrei a prenderlo a piedi pur di averlo al posto di galliani, questo prende giovani di gran talento spendendo una miseria e se poi li vende, perché purtroppo gestisce il benfica, lo fa a cifre colossali.



andrebbe preso solo per il capolavoro nella trattativa witsel , preso a 13 mil e rivenduto a 40  cmq a parte tutto manuel è sempre stato un conoscitore di calcio , ricordo un intervista di un suo compagno di squadra ai tempi della fiorentina in cui disse :"manuel è fissato col calcio continua a parlarne anche quando usciamo fuori a cena "


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Novembre 2013)

Che campione!


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Il filtrante per Sheva in Milan-Real non lo scorderò mai 
Per non parlare del gol al Brescia 

E questo, dal 2004 faceva il panchinaro, eravamo fortissimi.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il filtrante per Sheva in Milan-Real non lo scorderò mai
> Per non parlare del gol al Brescia
> 
> E questo, dal 2004 faceva il panchinaro, eravamo fortissimi.



Beh tutti i panchinari di quel Milan sarebbero titolarissimi nella squadraccia odierna...

Inoltre ricordo che qualcuno a San Siro lo fischiava e lo contestava


----------



## Marilson (21 Novembre 2013)

Talento cristallino, uomo intelligente e impeccabile. Mai una dichiarazione fuori posto. Un esempio di classe, professionalità e talento calcistico purissimo. Immenso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Darei un rene per averlo come DS da noi.


----------



## sebastianotedesco (17 Dicembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho amato alla follia, e che rimpiango tuttoggi.
> Ha dato un grande contributo ai successi di quel Milan sia da protagonista, sia quando ha avuto l'umiltà di riconoscere che il suo ruolo nella squadra era cambiato e di comportarsi da professionista e da uomo vero, mettendo il bene della squadra sopra quello personale.
> Forse nel complesso ha dato anche qualcosa in meno rispetto a quanto ci si aspettava al momento del suo acquisto (anche se le cifre relative agli assist sono straordinarie), ma nonostante questo è stato uno dei giocatori più amati degli ultimi anni. E tutto ciò non fa che rendere onore all'uomo e al giocatore che era....



Quoto in pieno.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

Devo essere ONESTO con voi. Non mi è mai piaciuto, ricordo bene quell'estate e fu (a tutt'oggi) il nostro acquisto più oneroso.
Fece una prima stagione con record di assist e una manciata di goal.
L'ho apprezzato con il tempo ma non mi ha mai soddisfatto in pieno. Ripeto, voglio essere onesto e personalmente ho sviluppato avversione con Rui.
Sarei sciocco nel non valutarne l'importanza ma opinione PERSONALISSIMA: 
Pagato tantissimo, giocatore piuttosto lento che non entra neppure nella top 20 dei migliori milanisti di sempre.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Oh immenso . Che trequartista signori, che giocatore. Lui era il dieci perfetto per il rombo. Lo rivorrei tanto come DS da noi. Un signore, tanta classe ed eleganza. Lui sì che è l'esempio di cos'è il Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Settembre 2015)

Tecnicamente semplicemente straordinario, oggi vorrei al Milan uno con la meta della sua qualita


----------



## Black (8 Settembre 2015)

certo che siete masochisti a tirar fuori la discussione di Rui Costa proprio in questo momento in cui il centrocampo è Bertolacci-DeJong-Nocerino-Honda.....


----------



## Didaco (8 Settembre 2015)

Non era quel giocatore fisicamente straripante che è stato il primo Kakà, ma l'eleganza e la morbidezza del tocco insieme ad una visione di gioco fuori dal comune lo fanno entrare a pieno titolo nella Hall of Fame.

Muoio di nostalgia...


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

L'ho amato alla follia. Mi manca un sacco.


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Probabilmente il miglior assist man e creatore di occasioni della storia. Boh, solo Pirlo gli è superiore come visione di gioco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Settembre 2015)

L'ultimo n. 10 rossonero che ho amato e in cui mi sono realmente identificato. E probabilmente l'ultimo vero erede di un ruolo ormai andato in disuso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Cos'è 'sto topic? Torna a giocare? Sarebbe comunque meglio di Honda, Bonaventura e Cessolacci messi insieme


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cos'è 'sto topic? Torna a giocare? Sarebbe comunque meglio di Honda, Bonaventura e Cessolacci messi insieme



C'è sempre stato questo Topic. L'ho riesumato io per venerare e commemorare gli ultimi esemplari di centrocampisti tecnici che il Milan ha avuto. Non a caso ho riesumato anche quello di Pirlo. 

Pensare che un tempo giocavamo con Pirlo e Rui Costa in campo. Mamma mia. Roba che neanche Modric+Rodriguez o Iniesta+Messi a livello di costruzione di gioco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> C'è sempre stato questo Topic. L'ho riesumato io per venerare e commemorare gli ultimi esemplari di centrocampisti tecnici che il Milan ha avuto. Non a caso ho riesumato anche quello di Pirlo.
> 
> Pensare che un tempo giocavamo con Pirlo e Rui Costa in campo. Mamma mia. Roba che neanche Modric+Rodriguez o Iniesta+Messi a livello di costruzione di gioco.


Forse i primi no ma i secondi sicuramente sì e anche di più


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2015)

Vi dico che nonostante tutto quello che e riuscito a fare da noi, mi ha deluso e non mi sono affezionato come ad altri giocatori.
Ovviamente erano bei tempi... quando Rui Costa, migliore assist man del epoca mi deludeva.

Per me non e mai riuscito a tornare al livello che aveva mostrato a Firenze... dove era piu leader e nettamente migliore in zona gol.
Ovviamente in quel momento il confronto con l'altro grandissimo numero dieci (Zidane) non lo ha aiutato.

E poco dopo e arrivato l'incredibile Kaka che lo ha subito mandato in panchina.

Non voglio sminuire il giocatore.
E solo che io mi aspettavo ancora di piu.
E innegabile che abbia fatto benissimo da noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vi dico che nonostante tutto quello che e riuscito a fare da noi, mi ha deluso e non mi sono affezionato come ad altri giocatori.
> Ovviamente erano bei tempi... quando Rui Costa, migliore assist man del epoca mi deludeva.
> 
> Per me non e mai riuscito a tornare al livello che aveva mostrato a Firenze... dove era piu leader e nettamente migliore in zona gol.
> ...


Pensa che tempi, eravamo talmente tanto forti e pieni di campioni da poterci lamentare di Rui Costa, da poter accantonare Rivaldo dopo una stagione...


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensa che tempi, eravamo talmente tanto forti e pieni di campioni da poterci lamentare di Rui Costa, da poter accantonare Rivaldo dopo una stagione...



Lamentarci di Rui Costa, sbattere Rivaldo in panchina dopo due settimane, prendere Stam solo per non lasciarlo andare alla concorrenza... ora non abbiamo nemmeno un giocatore di campo decente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lamentarci di Rui Costa, sbattere Rivaldo in panchina dopo due settimane, prendere Stam solo per non lasciarlo andare alla concorrenza... ora non abbiamo nemmeno un giocatore di campo decente.


L'unico campione degno di quegli anni è Diego Lopez, imho, il resto avrebbe potuto ambire al massimo al giardinaggio di Milanello.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico campione degno di quegli anni è Diego Lopez, imho, il resto avrebbe potuto ambire al massimo al giardinaggio di Milanello.



#Diegoesmiportiero


----------



## Black (8 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vi dico che nonostante tutto quello che e riuscito a fare da noi, mi ha deluso e non mi sono affezionato come ad altri giocatori.
> Ovviamente erano bei tempi... quando Rui Costa, migliore assist man del epoca mi deludeva.
> 
> Per me non e mai riuscito a tornare al livello che aveva mostrato a Firenze... dove era piu leader e nettamente migliore in zona gol.
> Ovviamente in quel momento il confronto con l'altro grandissimo numero dieci (Zidane) non lo ha aiutato.



nel 2002-2003 fu fantastico, poi ebbe la sfortuna di veder arrivare il fenomenale Kakà....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Il suo incedere è una delle cose più meravigliose che ho visto su un campo di calcio..
Il suo arrivo e quello di Nesta sono gli ultimi due veri colpi per i quali mi sono sentito euforico..sinceramente da li in poi fenomeni così non ne sono più arrivati, ovvero i top del top nel loro ruolo.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il suo incedere è una delle cose più meravigliose che ho visto su un campo di calcio..
> Il suo arrivo e quello di Nesta sono gli ultimi due veri colpi per i quali mi sono sentito euforico..sinceramente da li in poi fenomeni così non ne sono più arrivati, ovvero i top del top nel loro ruolo.



Si da allora ne è arrivato solo un altro, Zlatan.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse i primi no ma i secondi sicuramente sì e anche di più



Ma non credo proprio. Ti basti pensare che Pirlo zoppo e finito ha avuto medie passaggi superiori di Iniesta negli ultimi anni. Al tempo stesso ha tenuto anche il passo con Xavi. Il duo Rui Costa-Pirlo a livello di creazione di gioco è tra i migliori della storia, se non il migliore. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Vi dico che nonostante tutto quello che e riuscito a fare da noi, mi ha deluso e non mi sono affezionato come ad altri giocatori.
> Ovviamente erano bei tempi... quando Rui Costa, migliore assist man del epoca mi deludeva.
> 
> Per me non e mai riuscito a tornare al livello che aveva mostrato a Firenze... dove era piu leader e nettamente migliore in zona gol.
> ...



Peccato non possa reperire le statistiche di quell'epoca, altrimenti ci sarebbe da divertirsi e impallidire al tempo stesso. Rui Costa era una macchina di passaggi. Non capisco poi perché gli sia stata sempre impuntata questa cosa dei gol. Un trequartista vecchio stile deve pensare a costruire il gioco e a mettere le punte davanti alla porta, non a segnare. Quello è compito dei pseudotrequartisti di oggi. Oltretutto lo stesso Zidane non segnava quasi mai e se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, Rui Costa al suo top non ha nulla da invidiare al francese, sopravvalutato tra i numeri 10. Uno che da noi ha fatto quasi 100 assist deve solo ricevere lodi . Per regia e visione di gioco è forse il miglior 10 di sempre. Certo, c'è Rivera, ma quella è un'altra storia.



Black ha scritto:


> nel 2002-2003 fu fantastico, poi ebbe la sfortuna di veder arrivare il fenomenale Kakà....



Fenomenale in progressione, dribbling, finalizzazione. Ma è sempre stato tecnicamente povero nella costruzione del gioco e nella visione della stessa. Per me è inferiore a Rui al suo apice. Difatti arrivato a 28 anni Kakà è finito ad alti livelli perché non aveva nulla se non quelle doti basate sul suo fisico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non credo proprio. *Ti basti pensare che Pirlo zoppo e finito ha avuto medie passaggi superiori di Iniesta negli ultimi anni*. Al tempo stesso ha tenuto anche il passo con Xavi. Il duo Rui Costa-Pirlo a livello di creazione di gioco è tra i migliori della storia, se non il migliore.


Questo quando sarebbe successo? Iniesta non ha nulla da invidiare a Pirlo, sia in generale che come produttore di gioco. L'ago della bilancia inizia a pendere in favore dei catalani se passiamo al paragone Rui Costa-Messi, circa il quale penso(e spero) non ci sia nemmeno bisogno di discutere.
Messi non è soltanto un bomber da 50 goal all'anno ma è un giocatore che viaggia su medie di oltre 20 assist all'anno ed è un creatore di gioco migliore di qualsiasi trequartista e regista esistito ed esistente.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo quando sarebbe successo? Iniesta non ha nulla da invidiare a Pirlo, sia in generale che come produttore di gioco. L'ago della bilancia inizia a pendere in favore dei catalani se passiamo al paragone Rui Costa-Messi, circa il quale penso(e spero) non ci sia nemmeno bisogno di discutere.
> Messi non è soltanto un bomber da 50 goal all'anno ma è un giocatore che viaggia su medie di oltre 20 assist all'anno ed è un creatore di gioco migliore di qualsiasi trequartista e regista esistito ed esistente.



E' successo negli ultimi tre anni. Pirlo ha una media di passaggi chiave e occasioni create di gran lunga superiore a Iniesta. Ma non mi sorprende che anche a 40 anni sia così superiore, visto che è il miglior regista della storia. E va considerato anche il fatto che Iniesta ha il Tiki Taka dalla sua, ma ciononostante sia sotto il Maestro.

Su Messi rifinitore contro Rui Costa rifinitore non ho i dati del portoghese, quindi non posso espletarmi più di tanto. Però dico che come rifinitore vedo Messi già inferiore ad un Ronaldinho...


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Ah, Messi è inferiore a Pirlo nella costruzione di gioco anche negli ultimi tre anni. Stiam parlando del nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' successo negli ultimi tre anni. Pirlo ha una media di passaggi chiave e occasioni create di gran lunga superiore a Iniesta. Ma non mi sorprende che anche a 40 anni sia così superiore, visto che è il miglior regista della storia. E va considerato anche il fatto che Iniesta ha il Tiki Taka dalla sua, ma ciononostante sia sotto il Maestro.
> 
> Su Messi rifinitore contro Rui Costa rifinitore non ho i dati del portoghese, quindi non posso espletarmi più di tanto. Però dico che come rifinitore vedo Messi già inferiore ad un Ronaldinho...


Però ti prego di non iniziare a fondare ogni discorso su Squawka, Pirlo avrà numeri migliori di Iniesta ma ce l'ha nel campionato italiano, perché in Europa ha mostrato di gran lunga la sua inadeguatezza dovuta all'età, con la Juventus e con la nazionale. 
Ciò detto non voglio dire che Iniesta gli sia superiore ma lo spagnolo non ha certamente niente da invidiargli e se proprio lo vuoi mettere sotto a Pirlo la differenza è che Pirlo vale 10 e Iniesta vale 9,5.
Su Messi e Rui Costa evitiamo dai, basta avere i dati di Messi per capire quanto il portoghese non gli si sia nemmeno avvicinato quindi se li prendi in coppia, no, i rossoneri perdono certamente contro i blaugrana.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però ti prego di non iniziare a fondare ogni discorso su Squawka, Pirlo avrà numeri migliori di Iniesta ma ce l'ha nel campionato italiano, perché in Europa ha mostrato di gran lunga la sua inadeguatezza dovuta all'età, con la Juventus e con la nazionale.
> Ciò detto non voglio dire che Iniesta gli sia superiore ma lo spagnolo non ha certamente niente da invidiargli e se proprio lo vuoi mettere sotto a Pirlo la differenza è che Pirlo vale 10 e Iniesta vale 9,5.
> Su Messi e Rui Costa evitiamo dai, basta avere i dati di Messi per capire quanto il portoghese non gli si sia nemmeno avvicinato quindi se li prendi in coppia, no, i rossoneri perdono certamente contro i blaugrana.



Che li abbia fatti nel campionato italiano è uno svantaggio per Iniesta, non per Pirlo. Nel campionato italiano è molto più difficile creare rispetto al campionato spagnolo, dove se si ha tecnica da fuoriclasse si può fare ciò che si vuole. Il fatto che nonostante tiki taka e campionato spagnolo sia inferiore è indicativo. Tra l'altro Pirlo gli risulta superiore anche in Europa, in CL. Però possiamo confrontare solo le ultime due stagioni di CL, dove nella 2014-2015 Iniesta gli è superiore nei passaggi chiave di qualche punticino ma è inferiore nelle occasioni create. Nella 2013-2014 vi è invece una differenza abissale a favore di Pirlo.

Su Rui Costa-Messi a livello di costruzione di gioco ripeto, non ho i dati del portoghese per valutare effettivamente di cos'era capace. Però se anche il Pirlo 40enne è superiore al Messi di oggi in questo, non mi sorprenderebbe vedere un Rui Costa superiore anche a Pirlo in costruzione.

Certo Messi è il migliore al mondo e nella Top 5 dei migliori di sempre probabilmente, ma in costruzione è inferiore a parecchi a mio avviso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che li abbia fatti nel campionato italiano è uno svantaggio per Iniesta, non per Pirlo. Nel campionato italiano è molto più difficile creare rispetto al campionato spagnolo, dove se si ha tecnica da fuoriclasse si può fare ciò che si vuole. Il fatto che nonostante tiki taka e campionato spagnolo sia inferiore è indicativo. Tra l'altro Pirlo gli risulta superiore anche in Europa, in CL. Però possiamo confrontare solo le ultime due stagioni di CL, dove nella 2014-2015 Iniesta gli è superiore nei passaggi chiave di qualche punticino ma è inferiore nelle occasioni create. Nella 2013-2014 vi è invece una differenza abissale a favore di Pirlo.
> 
> Su Rui Costa-Messi a livello di costruzione di gioco ripeto, non ho i dati del portoghese per valutare effettivamente di cos'era capace. Però se anche il Pirlo 40enne è superiore al Messi di oggi in questo, non mi sorprenderebbe vedere un Rui Costa superiore anche a Pirlo in costruzione.
> 
> Certo Messi è il migliore al mondo e nella Top 5 dei migliori di sempre probabilmente, ma in costruzione è inferiore a parecchi a mio avviso.


È avvilente vedere impegolarti sui punticini di Squawka, perché in determinate situazioni possono servire le statistiche di quel sito, come quando si discusse su Kovacic, ma non sempre, Squawka non è la verità assoluta, chiariamoci su questo, perché altrimenti non ci capiamo.
Detto ciò noi stiamo facendo un discorso *generale* quindi delle ultime stagioni me ne infischio e complessivamente, come giocatori a 360°, Pirlo è superiore a Iniesta? Per me no, per te magari sì ma di quanto? È superiore sicuramente meno di quanto lo è Messi a Rui Costa. È qui che cessa di esistere il paragone tra le due coppie, perché la differenza abissale tra argentino e portoghese non è equiparabile alla differenza minima tra l'italiano e il catalano.
Non mi dire che non hai i dati di Rui Costa, altrimenti vorrà dire che da oggi in poi non potrai più parlare di costruzione e regia circa alcun calciatore senza Squawka.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È avvilente vedere impegolarti sui punticini di Squawka, perché in determinate situazioni possono servire le statistiche di quel sito, come quando si discusse su Kovacic, ma non sempre, Squawka non è la verità assoluta, chiariamoci su questo, perché altrimenti non ci capiamo.
> Detto ciò noi stiamo facendo un discorso *generale* quindi delle ultime stagioni me ne infischio e complessivamente, come giocatori a 360°, Pirlo è superiore a Iniesta? Per me no, per te magari sì ma di quanto? È superiore sicuramente meno di quanto lo è Messi a Rui Costa. È qui che cessa di esistere il paragone tra le due coppie, perché la differenza abissale tra argentino e portoghese non è equiparabile alla differenza minima tra l'italiano e il catalano.
> Non mi dire che non hai i dati di Rui Costa, altrimenti vorrà dire che da oggi in poi non potrai più parlare di costruzione e regia circa alcun calciatore senza Squawka.



Tu stesso mi hai parlato di ''dati'' di Messi in relazione a Rui Costa, quindi tu stesso ti ci sei basato. Poi non è che quando i numeri vi danno torto allora dovete far passare che io mi basi solo su quelli. Sono solo un approfondimento di una tesi. Quando ho fatto quell'affermazione non ero nemmeno a conoscenza che le statistiche fossero a favore di Pirlo. Figurati. Prima hai parlato dell'inadeguatezza europea di Pirlo nelle ultime stagioni e ora dici che invece delle ultime stagioni te ne infischi ( ? ). Se dobbiamo fare un discorso generale allora per me non c'è neanche paragone. Pirlo al suo apice nettamente superiore a Iniesta al suo apice. L'italiano è forse il miglior costruttore di gioco che sia mai esistito. Lo spagnolo non lo vede ed è un calciatore molto più propenso al dribbling e alla propensione offensiva. Venendo meno i mezzi atletici ne sta risentendo e difatti è in calo. 

Senza basarmi su numeri ti dico che Messi è il miglior giocatore al mondo ed è sicuramente tra i primi 5 della storia. Considerando però costruzione del gioco e regia per me Messi in questo è inferiore a Pirlo, Rui Costa, a Ronaldinho al suo Top e anche a qualche altro se vogliamo. Con o senza numeri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu stesso mi hai parlato di ''dati'' di Messi in relazione a Rui Costa, quindi tu stesso ti ci sei basato. Poi non è che quando i numeri vi danno torto allora dovete far passare che io mi basi solo su quelli. Sono solo un approfondimento di una tesi. Quando ho fatto quell'affermazione non ero nemmeno a conoscenza che le statistiche fossero a favore di Pirlo. Figurati. Prima hai parlato dell'inadeguatezza europea di Pirlo nelle ultime stagioni e ora dici che invece delle ultime stagioni te ne infischi ( ? ). Se dobbiamo fare un discorso generale allora per me non c'è neanche paragone. Pirlo al suo apice nettamente superiore a Iniesta al suo apice. L'italiano è forse il miglior costruttore di gioco che sia mai esistito. Lo spagnolo non lo vede ed è un calciatore molto più propenso al dribbling e alla propensione offensiva. Venendo meno i mezzi atletici ne sta risentendo e difatti è in calo.
> 
> Senza basarmi su numeri ti dico che Messi è il miglior giocatore al mondo ed è sicuramente tra i primi 5 della storia. Considerando però costruzione del gioco e regia per me Messi in questo è inferiore a Pirlo, Rui Costa, a Ronaldinho al suo Top e anche a qualche altro se vogliamo. Con o senza numeri.


Pirlo superiore a Iniesta, va bene, ma di quanto? Di poco, Messi superiore a Rui Costa ma di quanto? Di tantissimo.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pirlo superiore a Iniesta, va bene, ma di quanto? Di poco, Messi superiore a Rui Costa ma di quanto? Di tantissimo.



Pirlo è un 10, Iniesta un 8. Messi superiore a Rui Costa complessivamente. Inferiore a Rui Costa in costruzione di gioco e regia. Tanto quanto è inferiore in questo anche a Ronaldinho.

E io di cosa ho parlato qualche pagina fa? Di valore complessivo o forse parlavo solo di regia e impostazione?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pirlo è un 10, Iniesta un 8. Messi superiore a Rui Costa complessivamente. Inferiore a Rui Costa in costruzione di gioco e regia. Tanto quanto è inferiore in questo anche a Ronaldinho.
> 
> E io di cosa ho parlato qualche pagina fa? Di valore complessivo o forse parlavo solo di regia e impostazione?


Messi non è assolutamente inferiore a Rui Costa in costruzione e regia.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi non è assolutamente inferiore a Rui Costa in costruzione e regia.



E' una tua opinione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' una tua opinione.


Idem per te. Possiamo chiudere qui.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Rui Costa sarebbe quel rifinitore tecnico, di personalità, con visione di gioco che ad oggi al Milan servirebbe tanto. Avercelo un dieci cosi oggigiorno.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Idem per te. Possiamo chiudere qui.


'
Un brindisi alla salute di Rui? Siamo gentleman dopotutto


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rui Costa sarebbe quel rifinitore tecnico, di personalità, con visione di gioco che ad oggi al Milan servirebbe tanto. Avercelo un dieci cosi oggigiorno.



Esatto. Con un 10 così che gioca fisso a centrocampo e non va a fare il finalizzatore puoi permetterti anche di avere De Jong e Kucka dietro.


----------



## Djici (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Peccato non possa reperire le statistiche di quell'epoca, altrimenti ci sarebbe da divertirsi e impallidire al tempo stesso. Rui Costa era una macchina di passaggi. Non capisco poi perché gli sia stata sempre impuntata questa cosa dei gol. Un trequartista vecchio stile deve pensare a costruire il gioco e a mettere le punte davanti alla porta, non a segnare. Quello è compito dei pseudotrequartisti di oggi. Oltretutto lo stesso Zidane non segnava quasi mai e se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, Rui Costa al suo top non ha nulla da invidiare al francese, sopravvalutato tra i numeri 10. Uno che da noi ha fatto quasi 100 assist deve solo ricevere lodi . Per regia e visione di gioco è forse il miglior 10 di sempre. Certo, c'è Rivera, ma quella è un'altra storia.



Zidane sopravalutato ?
No dai.
Per quanto mi stava sulle palle perche francese e Juventino (combo fatale) questo non si puo sentire.
Zidane non segnava molto ?
Rui Costa aveva una media di 1 gol ogni 31 partite nel Milan e Zidane 1 gol ogni 6 partite nella Juve.
Al Real passa addiritura a un gol ogni 4 partite... (non ci metto le nazionali perche in quel caso sono piu o meno pari ma non conta molto considerando pure le amichevoli).

Manuel alla Fiorentina segnava 1 gol ogni 6 partite... ed in quel momento era considerato piu o meno dello stesso livello di Zidane.
Anzi quando abbiamo preso Manuel (la stessa estate del trasferimento di Zidane), si diceva che eravamo noi ad avere fatto il migliore affare perche pagato Rui Costa piu o meno la meta del francese... 
Ma chiaramente il paragone tra Rui Costa e Zidane NON PUO ESISTERE.

Zidane non lo fermavi nemmeno al suo ultimo mondiale... quando Manuel era un fantasma.
Zidane trascinatore assoluto.
Creava gioco, era poesia.
Meno forte in quanto ad assist... ma considerando la globalita del giocatore il francese e proprio nettamente piu forte.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Zidane sopravalutato ?
> No dai.
> Per quanto mi stava sulle palle perche francese e Juventino (combo fatale) questo non si puo sentire.
> Zidane non segnava molto ?
> ...



Sì, sicuramente grande classe e una tecnica particolare che non è ascrivibile a nessuno oggi. Però Manuel Rui Costa al suo apice non ha nulla da invidare al francese ed era un creatore di gioco migliore. Per il resto va quotato Gianni Agnelli: ''Zidane? Più divertente che utile''.

Comunque certe cose che si leggono confermano quanto Rui Costa sia il calciatore più sottovalutato di sempre in maglia rossonera e uno tra i più sottovalutati della storia in generale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non capisco poi perché gli sia stata sempre impuntata questa cosa dei gol. *Un trequartista vecchio stile deve pensare a costruire il gioco *e a mettere le punte davanti alla porta, non a segnare.



Bé ma cosa si intende per vecchio stile?..Per dire Rivera segnava con estrema regolarità, e in epoca più recente 10 storici come Maradona, Zico e Platini erano gente che andava sempre in doppia cifra e anzi, spesso segnavano 20 gol a stagione..

Rui Costa è "criticato" per i gol perché alla Fiorentina segnava più del doppio..me li ricordo bene i dibattiti al tempo, e un po' tutti speravamo in qualche gol in più...ma è innegabile il suo contributo al Milan, in fin dei conti alla Fiorentina aveva solo Batigol da lanciare da noi invece poteva mettere in porta tantissimi campioni e credo quello fosse il suo ruolo migliore..io l'ho adorato


----------



## Black (10 Settembre 2015)

senza basarmi sulle statistiche dei passaggi che possono lasciare il tempo che trovano, Pirlo non penso possa essere considerato superiore a Iniesta, anche perchè hanno ruoli diversi. Pirlo gioca (e giocava) da fermo. Iniesta faceva le stesse cose a 200 all'ora. Che poi Pirlo sa battere le punizioni è un'altra cosa... Poi chiaro tutto è opinabile.

Tornando on topic, purtroppo per lui Rui è arrivato in un momento in cui Kakà era fenomenale, anche se inferiore dal punto di vista tecnico. Ma il suo rendimento in campo specie dal 2003 al 2007 ce lo ricordiamo tutti. Ma resta comunque uno dei migliori numeri 10 del Milan e se la gioca sul podio con Boban e Savicevic


----------



## Symon (10 Settembre 2015)

Io non mi ricordo un trequartista con la visione di gioco di Rui Costa. Sembrava che vedesse lo sviluppo dell'azione d'attacco prima che si compiesse.Tutti gli assist che ha dispensato ne sono la prova.
Probabilmente consapevole anche del fatto che goleador non lo è mai stato preferiva servire i compagni e questo gli ha fatto sviluppare un orientamento in campo e una visione di gioco appunto non normale.


----------

